# Martin LX1 w/K&K, $300. Ajax



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Martin LX1 “little Martin” | Guitars | Oshawa / Durham Region | Kijiji


----------



## mnemonic (Mar 11, 2019)

Sorry, this would be the first tome buying from the forum. Would like to buy and sent you a message. Thanks, Jon


----------

